# General > General Developer Forum >  Difference between VB 2005 and 2008

## marcjack

Can you tell me the difference between Visual Basic 2005 and Visual Basic 2008?  Also, what is the difference between Visual Basic 2008 Beta 2 and Visual Basic 2008 ??? (Express Editions)  :Confused:

----------


## techgnome

Well, the beta is just that... a Beta.... subject to change.

VS2005 - uses & supports the 2.0  version of the Framework.

VS2008 supports 2.0, 3.0 & 3.5 versions.... 

-tg

----------


## RobDog888

Heres the overview of its basic new features.
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/vst.../bb931331.aspx

----------


## Paul M

And here is a comparison of the 2005 versions...

Visual Studio 2005 Product Line - Overview

----------


## penagate

As this is a simple non-discussion topic I have moved it from the Slow Chat section to *General Developer*.

----------

